# Fish tank light blew.. How long can a tank go without a light??



## thefishboy

How long can a fish tank go without lights?? I plugged in a timer this morning and it stopped working. I've only had it for 1 and a half months.. Just wanted to have a rant coz I'm sick of things gong wrong so may just take the tank down after school. Because. I'm not paying ant more to fix this fish tank...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee

If you have no live plants, you don't NEED to have a light. In an unplanted tank, the light is primarily for us to see them. In a well lit room, there is enough ambient light for the fish to know it's daytime - a light is not required. 

If the tank is in a room that is dark all the time, it would be a good idea to provide some light, as the day/night cycle is imortant. But you're fish won't die without light.


----------



## Romad

That doesn't sound right. Are you sure the timer is se tproperly? I had a few that were touchy.

Take the timer off and test it again. Bulbs last for years.


----------



## thefishboy

It seems to work now.... I took the bulb out and shook it and put it in and it seems to work.
But on a downside i found a neon tetra on the desk next to my tank... It obviously jumped out. RIP...


----------



## Mikaila31

My gain then? No offense, but the only reason I continue this hobby is because a lot of people dump pricey equipment that "just stops working". Broken is if something is legitimately broken, not dead bulbs or starters since those will normally wear out like the tires on your car. Your standard "cheap" light fixture could probably be fixed in 30 minuets if you knew how. Possibly a hour or two if you have no idea what was broken or how to repair and had to learn it. Cost is dependent on type of light and what broke or wore out. If its your timer, well then its not your light.... If you don't want to buy a new timer or fix it I guess you will have to use the on/off switch on your light. If its your light, then fish just get to stay in the dark I guess. 

I have 4-5 timers and never had one break. Only problem is loosing the dumb pegs for the cheap ones.

edit: Next time I don't recommend shaking mercury bulbs, thats like an accent waiting to happen. It was probably just the connection at the endcaps. Cheap fixtures love to do that. I always fix them at work, you don't even need to take them out. Just magic touch...


----------



## fish joey

Sorry about your Neon......glad your have come in off the ledge again!!!!


----------



## thefishboy

Well not shake shake just to see if i could here anything rattling..


----------



## Mikaila31

thefishboy said:


> Well not shake shake just to see if i could here anything rattling..


Which you should of heard...


----------



## Cashmeresocks

im glad your light is fixed. Sounds like you have a dud bulb. New ones aren't that expensive. 

Sorry you lost a fish over it. :-(


----------



## thefishboy

|Thanks fishjoey and cashmere socks


----------



## Bluebirdnanny

That and check the directions when you buy light sets. Some are NOT compatible with timers. I bought a timer and had same happen. Then when I read backing of light fixture it is NOT compatible with timer and says so! Who knew a plant light wouldn't be timer compatible. Ah to sooner or later replace it with regular hood. Fish know it is feeding time when I turn it on in morning and off at night! LOL

But sometimes there is a compatiblility issue which will cause it to stop working.


----------



## Mikaila31

What kinda light wouldn't be compatible with a timer?:-? For me that raises a instant red flag on the quality of the parts inside of it. I can understand a higher powered light fixture needed to be grounded, but honestly no idea why a timer wouldn't work with it.


----------

